

Please Criticize my Fitness Site That Tracks User-Generated Data - jambalaya
http://funniestlift.com

======
jambalaya
This is my second go at trying to make something useful in my trek on becoming
a web developer.

My previous submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=902571>

